# WP is gone ??



## Grozny (Apr 5, 2016)

What happened with WP any update ?


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 5, 2016)

When was the last time anyone heard from him?


----------



## Grozny (Apr 5, 2016)

As I can see he isnt sponsor anymore.


----------



## Texasmade (Apr 11, 2016)

OfficerFarva said:


> Probably since someone from these forums actually purchased something from him.  So basically years ago .




Good product but a little high.


----------



## Grozny (Apr 12, 2016)

Texasmade said:


> Good product but a little high.



u cant buy quality products for the cheap prices.


----------



## Texasmade (Apr 12, 2016)

Grozny said:


> u cant buy quality products for the cheap prices.



 I dam sure can. straight out of the pharmacy..


----------



## Grozny (Apr 21, 2016)

Texasmade said:


> I dam sure can. straight out of the pharmacy..



with WP u can allways negotiate a prices he was quite good guy with quality stuff.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 23, 2016)

Grozny said:


> with WP u can allways negotiate a prices he was quite good guy with quality stuff.



He's gone man, wasn't making an sales. Undercut by competition


----------



## Grozny (May 12, 2016)

He's back


----------



## theCaptn' (May 14, 2016)

Fuck off I want proof


----------



## hoyle21 (May 15, 2016)

WP gets a bad rap.   Dude has been around forever and has never ripped anyone off.   Products are solid and contain what they say they are.    The little bit of extra money is worth it sometimes.   
Plus that motherfucker can send anything anywhere in record time.    


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blergs. (Jun 6, 2016)

Grozny said:


> u cant buy quality products for the cheap prices.



yes you can.... around most the world gear is dirt cheap. the US and similar places with those laws it can go higher, but in reality gear IS dirt cheap to make. its risk/demand and the market that make it so that there are alot of pricey options. but I have gotten great quality for cheap prices and iv had "ok" quality for higher prices, and down right crappy ( that i didnt end up using) for higher end pricing. 
an amp for a few bucks doesnt mean its crap, but you need to do your research.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 7, 2016)

blergs. said:


> yes you can.... around most the world gear is dirt cheap. the US and similar places with those laws it can go higher, but in reality gear IS dirt cheap to make. its risk/demand and the market that make it so that there are alot of pricey options. but I have gotten great quality for cheap prices and iv had "ok" quality for higher prices, and down right crappy ( that i didnt end up using) for higher end pricing.
> an amp for a few bucks doesnt mean its crap, but you need to do your research.



You're ruining his sale pitch bro!


----------



## Grozny (Jun 9, 2016)

blergs. said:


> yes you can.... around most the world gear is dirt cheap. the US and similar places with those laws it can go higher, but in reality gear IS dirt cheap to make. its risk/demand and the market that make it so that there are alot of pricey options. but I have gotten great quality for cheap prices and iv had "ok" quality for higher prices, and down right crappy ( that i didnt end up using) for higher end pricing.
> an amp for a few bucks doesnt mean its crap, but you need to do your research.



i m talking about typical ug labs, it's impossible to produce quality,clean products with small budget => cheap products low quality <=


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2016)

Grozny said:


> i m talking about typical ug labs, it's impossible to produce quality,clean products with small budget => cheap products low quality <=



Lol that's bullshit.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 20, 2016)

hoyle21 said:


> WP gets a bad rap.   Dude has been around forever and has never ripped anyone off.   Products are solid and contain what they say they are.    The little bit of extra money is worth it sometimes.
> Plus that motherfucker can send anything anywhere in record time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



So true...I worked with him for close to a decade. Had him as a sponsor on my board, and he ALWAYS comes thru. Some took advantage of him, but like you said....never ripped anyone off.


/V


----------

